# Eldritch Embraces Giveaway with Spell Book and Tentacle Pen



## macaroni thief (Nov 1, 2011)

You can win a paperback copy of Eldritch Embraces: 31 tales of Lovecraftian horror, romance, and madness. It comes with a spell book (made by yours truly, inspired by the great posts on this site!), and a tentacle pen. 

All you need to do is leave your name in a comment on the blog: http://bcmatthews.blogspot.com/2016/04/free-giveaway-eldritch-embraces-your.html









Iä! Iä! Cthulhu fhtagn!


----------



## macaroni thief (Nov 1, 2011)

I forgot to add a picture of the spell book and pen!


----------

